# uhh....



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

yeah, you know when this site is fucked up when your BANNED for being boyfriends with a FA ban evador (i didnt help him ban evade) and lets see.... OH lets not forget that im harassed for being boyfriends with said evader.

"This user has been banned for enabling a ban-evasion account and harassing numerous other users.

Though Fur Affinity Administration does not approve of what this user did, harassment is nonetheless NOT tolerated. Any user harassing this account will face an automatic 48 hour suspension."

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/draconas

enabling a ban-evasion? the fuck is your problem?

oh my favorite one! "harassing numerous other users" excuse me dipshits, i was harassed, and fought back legally, the numerous journals about me? i reported, people trolling me? i blocked. people saying i left someone? i had a perfectly good reason to leave my ex.

simple case here? people cant keep their noses out of personal bullshit, then go BAWW and lie their asses off to get me banned, "oh noes, my target is fighting back! hurry lets lie our asses off" jesus fucking christ


----------



## Asswings (Oct 26, 2010)

Judging by this OP I'm gonna believe the mods.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 26, 2010)

Rofl fricking lol

A little ban happy there Fa?
Excuse me while I laugh myself to death.


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Judging by this OP I'm gonna believe the mods.


 
wouldnt you be pissed if your banned for being in a relationship? its freaking retarded


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 26, 2010)

That is pretty outrageous, but you have to see it from the mod's point of view.

It's only you, I mean why not? if your finger is already over the ban button you might as well.

No harm done.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 26, 2010)

Actually, doing a little digging, it appears your boyfriend was banned for one reason or another, but had back-up accounts. You knew about these accounts but lied about him having them, meaning you helped him evade bans, which is sort of against the rules. So no, I think you got what was coming.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You knew about these accounts but lied about him having them, meaning you helped him evade bans, which is sort of against the rules.


 
That's going for quite a stretch....


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Actually, doing a little digging, it appears your boyfriend was banned for one reason or another, but had back-up accounts. You knew about these accounts but lied about him having them, meaning you helped him evade bans, which is sort of against the rules. So no, I think you got what was coming.


 
excuse me but no one ever asked me about him ban evading, i would've happily handed them over THEN


----------



## Smelge (Oct 26, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> That's going for quite a stretch....


 
Thank you. I exercise regularly. Thought I don't know how this is relevant.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 26, 2010)

Draconas said:


> excuse me but no one ever asked me about him ban evading, i would've happily handed them over THEN


 doesnt change anything if on one account he got banned, then came onto another account and got banned in a cycle. Thats why you were listed as an accomplice as you did know


----------



## Jude (Oct 26, 2010)

There are two sides to every story...
I'm not making any judgments... yet.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 26, 2010)

Just curious: Did you try talking to the mods before storming in here, calling them dipshits? Or is this actually your appeal?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 26, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> Just curious: Did you try talking to the mods before storming in here, calling them dipshits? Or is this actually your appeal?


 
Take a wild guess...


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> Just curious: Did you try talking to the mods before storming in here, calling them dipshits? Or is this actually your appeal?


 
oh i sent an email, before i came here, then i came here to vent


----------



## Smelge (Oct 26, 2010)

Draconas said:


> oh i sent an email, before i came here, then i came here to vent


 
Uh huh.

So you also ignored the rules about not talking openly about bans or appeals on the forum as well?

You don't seem to have got the knack of these Rule thingies, do you?


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> So you also ignored the rules about not talking openly about bans or appeals on the forum as well?
> 
> You don't seem to have got the knack of these Rule thingies, do you?


 

why should i play legally when i got banned for being in a relationship with conner? its kinda bullshit. i didnt do a fucking thing and im banned for "user harassment" excuse me, but who did i harass before comming here? not a person, i was being harassed though wintertwwolf got suspended when i play legally when he kept making harassing journals


----------



## Smelge (Oct 26, 2010)

You still aided ban evasion. You could have taken it up with mods and argued your case. Instead, you have stomped in, guns blazing and pretty likely ruined that chance completely.

See, the problem is that you don't have a right to be here. None of us do. If the admin don't want someone here, sucks to be them. Demanding they do something for you, or slagging them off hurts your case, because they are less likely to go "yeah, we made a mistake, our bad". It doesn't hurt to ask nicely or even just ask for justification and plead your case. It hurts you more to do what you have just done.

So, sucks to be you, I guess.


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

doesnt anyone f*cking get that *i didnt know* he was ban evading? theres shit i dont tell him either


----------



## Smelge (Oct 26, 2010)

Draconas said:


> doesnt anyone f*cking get that *i didnt know* he was ban evading? theres shit i dont tell him either


 
Then that is something you could have mentioned when you appealed. You know, instead of being angry about it.

And you seem to have commented on one or two of his other banned accounts, so it sort of implies you did. Again, stuff you should have explained. In private messages.


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Then that is something you could have mentioned when you appealed. You know, instead of being angry about it.
> 
> And you seem to have commented on one or two of his other banned accounts, so it sort of implies you did. Again, stuff you should have explained. In private messages.


 
i posted comments AFTER i found out it was him, and yes, i appealed IN EMAIL to admin@furaffinity.net


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 26, 2010)

Since you didn't know he was ban evading then why would they ban you.


also if I ever end up banned I'm totally expecting the reason for it to be, "KHAAAAAAANNNNNN!" :V


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Since you didn't know he was ban evading then why would they ban you.
> 
> 
> also if I ever end up banned I'm totally expecting the reason for it to be, "KHAAAAAAANNNNNN!" :V


 

i dont know, they banned his friend just because he was listed on conners page :/


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

:3


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 26, 2010)

Draconas said:


> i dont know, they banned his friend just because he was listed on conners page :/


 ...*-5 IQ points*
god damn it Fa.


----------



## Winter Tw Wolf (Oct 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> "KHAAAAAAANNNNNN!" :V


 
"Oh no. I'm going to do much worse than kill you, Kirk. I've hurt you. And I wish to go on hurting you.... I shall leave you as you left me...as you left her. Buried alive."

@draconas: Owned.


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 26, 2010)

FA is ban-happy, we just have to accept that and hate it in silence.


----------



## Winter Tw Wolf (Oct 26, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> FA is ban happy, we just have to accept that and hate it in silence. -.-


 
Smartest thing said in this whole thread. :v


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 26, 2010)

Disclaimer: I am not a member of Fur Affinity Staff in any sense or capacity beyond this forum's moderator.



Draconas said:


> oh i sent an email, before i came here, then i came here to vent


 
If you'll pardon my curiosity, how long before?


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Disclaimer: I am not a member of Fur Affinity Staff in any sense or capacity beyond this forum's moderator.
> 
> 
> 
> If you'll pardon my curiosity, how long before?



thunderbird says 5:15 pm. thread said like 5:39 pm or something


----------



## Asswings (Oct 26, 2010)

Draconas said:


> thunderbird says 5:15 pm. thread said like 5:39 pm or something




e-mails take some time to be seen and answered, broculese


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

Asswings said:


> e-mails take some time to be seen and answered, broculese


 
with the constant shit i was getting? 15+ minutes felt like a week


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 26, 2010)

Draconas said:


> thunderbird says 5:15 pm. thread said like 5:39 pm or something


 
Most of my customers don't check their email but once a day, if that.  I'm starting to slip into that habit myself in order to manage my personal mail time better.

Waiting no more than 20 minutes for a response from one member of an all-volunteer staff to an email message seems quite impatient in the extreme.

Edit:





Draconas said:


> with the constant shit i was getting? 15+ minutes felt like a week


 
So does sitting on a hot stove for a minute.

For the moment at least, you're a recent ban.  The staff will watch your profile and take care of harassing comments left on your profile page.  For anything off-site, it's beyond their control anyway even if you weren't banned.  It's not like there's anything super-critical that has to be done, that won't be done anyway.  Patience would've tremendously helped your case here.


----------



## Winter Tw Wolf (Oct 26, 2010)

Draconas said:


> with the constant shit i was getting? 15+ minutes felt like a week



Deal with it.


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Most of my customers don't check their email but once a day, if that.  I'm starting to slip into that habit myself in order to manage my personal mail time better.
> 
> Waiting no more than 20 minutes for a response from one member of an all-volunteer staff to an email message seems quite impatient in the extreme.


 
again, felt like it was forever, i want watching the clock on the account of the constant shit im getting


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

Winter Tw Wolf said:


> Deal with it.


 
deal with your suspension :3


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 26, 2010)

Also, I edited my post.  I tend to spend too much time thinking out my edits.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 26, 2010)

Draconas said:


> again, felt like it was forever, i want watching the clock on the account of the constant shit im getting


 
What constant shit? You've been banned, so you won't be getting messages. Shouts will result in tempbans. What shit do you have to deal with that makes 15 minutes seem forever? Do you really need your account on a furry site so much you can't take a break for the day it takes for an email to be read and responded to?


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Also, I edited my post.  I tend to spend too much time thinking out my edits.


 
i noticed


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> What constant shit? You've been banned, so you won't be getting messages. Shouts will result in tempbans. What shit do you have to deal with that makes 15 minutes seem forever? Do you really need your account on a furry site so much you can't take a break for the day it takes for an email to be read and responded to?


 
FA, youtube, twitter. and no, the people who have shouted, shouted after my ban, and havent been temp banned. its also annoying to be banned from FA, my most visited site, take that away and my usual internet cycle is fucked badly


----------



## Smelge (Oct 26, 2010)

How do you know they are not temp-banned. Most temp bans don't have a flashing sign to notify everyone. The account just sits there until the ban expires.

And really? If your life revolves around a set of social networking sites, you really need to get out a bit more. Like now. Seeing as you've lost one of those sites, you now have a pile of spare time!


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> How do you know they are not temp-banned. Most temp bans don't have a flashing sign to notify everyone. The account just sits there until the ban expires.
> 
> And really? If your life revolves around a set of social networking sites, you really need to get out a bit more. Like now. Seeing as you've lost one of those sites, you now have a pile of spare time!


 
even temp banned, they'll have the "ban" sign on them, ive seen it before, like luna (kwolf13) was temp banned, her thing said either suspended or banned


----------



## Winter Tw Wolf (Oct 26, 2010)

Draconas said:


> deal with your suspension :3


 
>implying I care about a temporary suspension.


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

Winter Tw Wolf said:


> >implying I care.


 
wouldnt be here posting if you didnt care


----------



## Winter Tw Wolf (Oct 26, 2010)

Draconas said:


> wouldnt be here posting if you didnt care


 
There's a line between boredom and giving a shit, and I think you've missed it entirely.


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

Winter Tw Wolf said:


> There's a line between boredom and giving a shit, and I think you've missed it entirely.


 
if you didnt give two shits, would you've posted on my youtube page "U MAD?", nice how im not TOO stupid where i have to accept comments on there before it sees the light of day to someone other than me, right?


----------



## Winter Tw Wolf (Oct 26, 2010)

lol


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

Winter Tw Wolf said:


> lol


 
thats all you have to say? congratulations


----------



## Aden (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I will take OP's word for everything and not question his version of the story at all


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey man, haven't had a huge investigation because I'm at work, but firstly- patience. Threads like these don't aid your appeal.

Anyway, from the looks of things, you harassing other users can't be confined to one event, and it sure doesnt look like you were striking back every time. If you had've been, perhaps after the first two warnings when a troll came along you'd use the trusty (and recommended) block, submit TT/report, haters gonna hate. At any rate, I'm happy to check this out for you, could you forward your appeal to me? My email address is listed on my FA page- as long as it's a tad more composed than this thread.

Inb4 you ask me why I haven't removed the shouts/suspended relevant users- I can't do that on my phone, cut me a break.


----------



## Draconas (Oct 26, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Hey man, haven't had a huge investigation because I'm at work, but firstly- patience. Threads like these don't aid your appeal.
> 
> Anyway, from the looks of things, you harassing other users can't be confined to one event, and it sure doesnt look like you were striking back every time. If you had've been, perhaps after the first two warnings when a troll came along you'd use the trusty (and recommended) block, submit TT/report, haters gonna hate. At any rate, I'm happy to check this out for you, could you forward your appeal to me? My email address is listed on my FA page- as long as it's a tad more composed than this thread.


 
cool, i appreciate it, it'll take awhile to type it

also could you close the thread please? it served the purpose of me venting


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah.
[Locked]


----------

